# CC Water Conditions



## muskieseeker (Oct 19, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone went to CC today after the storms last night and could give an update to the water conditions.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Not much could have happened, it only went up .4' since yesterday.

http://www.lrl.usace.army.mil/wc/reports/lkreport.html


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Real muddy in places but as of this afternoon was still some OK water


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Water temps is 64. Visibilty about 1 ft. LMB and WB are on fire. Typical CC good water conditions.


----------



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

whats the dam like?


----------



## Slogdog (May 15, 2008)

Was out today for the first time, getting the boat ready more than fishing. Seemed like the bite was a little slow. Caught a few crappie and poked around a bit. Where are the WB hitting? Up in the creek or out in the lake?


----------



## troutski (Oct 9, 2005)

On Thursday March 29, 2012, the surface water temperature was 56F. This is a cool off from the previous week's surface temperatures. The water clarity has improved from the previous week.


----------



## troutski (Oct 9, 2005)

South of 73: On Saturday, the surface water temperature was 53 degrees F. Visibility is about 2 to 3 feet. WB still have eggs - getting close to the spawn.


----------



## troutski (Oct 9, 2005)

Caesar Creek Lake

South of 73: The surface water temperature was 56 degrees F. The water clarity is good at about 1 to 2 feet visibility. WB run is likely very soon.


----------



## Slogdog (May 15, 2008)

Does anyone know if the water level is up enough for a creek run ?


----------



## misterbreeze (Dec 19, 2011)

Does anyone know if the docks are in at the North Pool ramp yet?


----------



## BIGTCAT'N (Apr 12, 2006)

Docks are in.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Slogdog said:


> Does anyone know if the water level is up enough for a creek run ?


Still at winter pool, but the stout hearted are still up there in smaller bass boats


----------



## troutski (Oct 9, 2005)

North of 73: The surface water temperature is between 56 to 58 degrees F. The water clarity is about 1 to 2 feet. Water visibility looks good for casting lures. The water has a brownish tint. The docks are in at the North Pool boat ramp.


----------



## troutski (Oct 9, 2005)

Caesar Creek Lake

South of 73: Surface water temperature is from 54 to 56 degrees F. The water clarity is about 3 to 4 feet visibility. Water conditions are good. The water level is at winter pool or 3 feet below sumertime levels. The bite has been bad during the last week. Cold weather seemed to put the fish in a negative mood. Rain expected over the next 3 days.


----------



## troutski (Oct 9, 2005)

Caesar Creek Lake

North of 73: Water temps are 56 to 59 degrees.

The new size regulations has improved saugeye and crappie fishing at CC. CC has a 9 inch minimum for crappie and 15 inch minimum for saugeye. A 15-inch minimum size limit went into effect starting March 1, 2011 for saugeye at CC. A saugeye can reach 15 inches in 2.4 years. Saugeye grow a lot faster than walleye. 

For some reason, it was difficult to catch any saugeye in 2009 and 2010 when compared to 2005 through 2008. I'm guessing a lot of saugeye must have gone through the dam in 2009 due to high water. 2012 looks to be a good year with a lot of the 13.5 to 14.5 inchers being legal by Fall. Any opinions?


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Using your logic of fish going though the dam due to high water. Last year was as high as it has ever been thus making this year the worst ever for saugeyes. 

I don't think many fish go through CC dam as it draws from too deep


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dross (Mar 19, 2012)

bassnpro1 right about the gate. It's at the very bottom at the tower. Before they filled the lake, a bunch of buddys and I went down there and checked it all out. The opening wasn't all that big as I remember. The fence was open and we were able to walk out on the top of the tower. Looking out over the lake, on the left side as far as we could see, nothing but tree stumps half way across the lake. Wish we were smart enough to have had a camera with us at the time. Oh well


----------



## troutski (Oct 9, 2005)

Caesar Creek Lake

North of 73: CC is in excellent condition. The water clarity is about 2 feet. Surface water temperatures are from 58 to 59 degrees F. The lake is at winter pool or 3 feet down from summertime levels. Saugeye are starting to bite on jigs with bass minnows. Blakemore's road runner natural series jigs in 1/8 oz are effective.

Water quality data for Caesar Creek Lake (11/9/2011) shows that the tailwater temperature is the same as the lake's surface temperature. The water temperature at a depth of 90 feet is about three degrees colder than the surface. This likely means surface water goes through the tower and becomes the tailwater. http://www.lrl.usace.army.mil/wc/wq/ccktext.html


"Saugeye are highly adaptable to most lake and river environments and are tolerant of turbid (murky) waters. They are stocked in many reservoirs in Ohio but often go through or over dams making it possible to catch them in the tail waters of those reservoirs. Also, they occasionally can be caught well down stream of reservoirs they were stocked into." http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/species_a_to_z/SpeciesGuideIndex/saugeye/tabid/6750/Default.aspx


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

In some lakes the saugeyes do go through the Dam in large numbers, but caesar creek is not one of those lakes. The water temps were similar because it was the fall of the year when lake temps are similar throughout the water column. Check it again this summer After last years record flooding your logic would imply a record number of eyes went through. If the saugeyes were to go through the dam in high numbers , then this year is going to be the all time worst saugeye year on the lake, again your logic


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## troutski (Oct 9, 2005)

Caesar Creek Lake

South of 73: Water temp is at 54F. Water visibility is very good at 4 to 5 feet in spots. Lake water level is up at 848.2 feet (elevation). CC is just shy of summer pool. Best water conditions in months. Brownish tint is reduced.


----------



## troutski (Oct 9, 2005)

Caesar Creek Lake

North of 73: Surface water temp is 64F by Walker Island with visibility at 1 to 2 feet. The mudline in the water is just north of Hazzard Point. Water temp south of Walker Island is 61F. The lake level is up a little past summer pool. Watch out for floating logs and branches. The water is still pretty clear south of the mudline from the recent rain.


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

5/5 /12 Water Temps 67, water dirty. Vis 1 foot. Crappie bite slow, saugeye fair. :T:T:T


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Water still stained but very fish able in the E end. Crappie were lighten it up!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## troutski (Oct 9, 2005)

Caesar Creek Lake

South of 73: Surface water temp is 70F. Water visibility is about 1 to 3 feet. Water is cloudy in spots. Water level is at summer pool. Boat traffic is heavy.

Crappie have moved to the banks and are biting good. Most fisherman are using floats with crappie minnows. Call your bait store to make sure they have minnows.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

if i woulda known crappies were hitting on minnows i woulda bought some


----------



## troutski (Oct 9, 2005)

Caesar Creek Lake

Water temp is 68F. Visibility is about 3 to 4 feet. Water level is at summer pool. Overall, CC is in great shape.

Crappie are biting on minnows.


----------



## Bostonwhaler10 (Apr 30, 2012)

troutski said:


> Caesar Creek Lake
> 
> Water temp is 68F. Visibility is about 3 to 4 feet. Water level is at summer pool. Overall, CC is in great shape.
> 
> Crappie are biting on minnows.


Thanks for update. I plan on arriving there at about 9 am tomorrow.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Do any good Boston ?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bostonwhaler10 (Apr 30, 2012)

ML1187 said:


> Do any good Boston ?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Actually yeah, I caught 6 largemouths with the biggest being 17 inches and a small drum all on bass minnows.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

What is the best set up for single pole saugeye fishing on CC? I have never tried for them there but would like to. Feel free to PM me.

Thanks!!


----------



## Kennyjames (May 13, 2012)

I went yesterday but I fish from the shore. It was tough to find the saugeye. I only caught 2 crappie and 3 really small saugeye. I did miss a really nice saugeye at the shore. I need to get a boat. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Fish were on today again but slowed from last week. Probably caught close to 50 but the bigger females were harder to come by than last week. Bass were hitting like crazy this morning and saugeye fishing was fair with only two keepers about 16 inches. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

